# charging system



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

Has anyone with a 200sx (or any nissan for that matter) had any problems with their charging systems? My alternator just died in my car this week, and I was wondering if anyone else with a high powered audio system has had any problems with their alternators? I have 2 batteries in my car so the alternator has to charge both of them, but I do have capacitators (spelling?) in front of my amps. I was just wondering if anyone had to put an aftermarket alternator in their car, or if there even is one?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

try getting a higher output alt. I don't know if your setup had much effect on the alternator. The dual batt would only strain the alternator during charging.

The only things I can think would make the Alt. suffer is: 1. your choice in wire gauge, 2. The way the power system is hooked up, or 3. the grounding.

I assume it's one batt in the trunk, one in the bay, but What you should do is have a nice thick (preferably 1/0 AWG) wire going between the positive battery terminals and ground the trunk battery several times (shave the paint under the contact points).

Here's my example:









here's how my battery is mounted currently:
(3 blue are the grounds, one red is to the amp, and one clear wire is to the front of the car (1/0AWG))


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Brad67 said:


> *Has anyone with a 200sx (or any nissan for that matter) had any problems with their charging systems? My alternator just died in my car this week, and I was wondering if anyone else with a high powered audio system has had any problems with their alternators? I have 2 batteries in my car so the alternator has to charge both of them, but I do have capacitators (spelling?) in front of my amps. I was just wondering if anyone had to put an aftermarket alternator in their car, or if there even is one?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad *


we need some more specifics

unless you are pushing 3000+rms, multiple batteries and caps is overkill


----------

